# I got Paint Shop Pro Photo X2!



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2009)

So Circut City is closing and they had it for 50% off! Had to get it!

These are some of my started attempts to learn.


----------



## delusional (Feb 22, 2009)

Yey! Nice job for your first go!

A little tip - when you're done cutting out the main shape of the rabbit, try going round the edge gently with a large sized eraser brush at full softness - it just smooths and softens the edges a bit.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2009)

*delusional wrote: *


> Yey! Nice job for your first go!
> 
> A little tip - when you're done cutting out the main shape of the rabbit, try going round the edge gently with a large sized eraser brush at full softness - it just smooths and softens the edges a bit.


OHHH ok! This is what I need feedback!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 22, 2009)

I love this one.

*JadeIcing wrote: *


>


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2009)

*Thank you. :biggrin2:*

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> I love this one.
> 
> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> ...


----------



## bunnybunbunb (Feb 22, 2009)

Aww, you will get graphic hooked! I started with paint shop pro, I loved it. Once I got photoshop I thought "how did I survive with psp?" xD I got my photoshop for free from a family friend that does computer work, good thing to because I can not afford hundreds of dollars for a computer program :expressionless


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 22, 2009)

Oooh.....your skills are rapidly advancing. The edges on the last batch of pics looks great. I have a really old version that I'm comfortable with. I'm not sure that upgrading would be beneficial to me.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2009)

*Thank you! *

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Oooh.....your skills are rapidly advancing. The edges on the last batch of pics looks great. I have a really old version that I'm comfortable with. I'm not sure that upgrading would be beneficial to me.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 22, 2009)

I think my version is Paint Shop Pro X. I still need to load it on my new laptop. I don't have any editing program loaded yet.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2009)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> I think my version is Paint Shop Pro X. I still need to load it on my new laptop. I don't have any editing program loaded yet.


I don't think I could live without it now.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 22, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I think my version is Paint Shop Pro X. I still need to load it on my new laptop. I don't have any editing program loaded yet.
> ...


I still have it available on my old laptop. I just haven't loaded it on my brand new, nifty little Acer Aspire One mini-notebook.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 22, 2009)

Ringo always looks so "thoughtful" with his tilted head.


----------



## Becca (Feb 22, 2009)

Awwh thats sweet!!

Heres two of mine *Sorry hijacking thread*


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2009)

I need to practice on the feet.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 22, 2009)

Omg I LOVE that picture of Dallas! I WANT!!! 

Your skills on that in a day are so much better than mine on Photoshop after having it for 9 months lol


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Feb 22, 2009)

Very cool.  
I wish I had something like that. I have Paint.Net and it's ok for doing small things....but I wish I had Photoshop or something  

Emily


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow! You are getting good at this! :coolness:


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 22, 2009)

very cool now we know awhat you are going to be doing in all your spare time,lol start getting to work on an RO banner


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 22, 2009)

We will see... What's the cut off date?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 22, 2009)

*:thumbup:thumbup:thumbupJadeIcing wrote: *


>


:thumbup:thumbup:thumbup:thumbup Lookin'good!


----------



## BSAR (Feb 23, 2009)

Very nice!
How much did it cost you?
That one of Chibi is very cute!


----------



## devotedmommy (Feb 23, 2009)

*I think this one is my fave because of the bun, looks like the bun is being sneeky!JadeIcing wrote: *


>


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 23, 2009)

The cut off isn't until mid-March (I'll get more specific soon, I promise). So I expect an entry or two from you!!! These are awesome!!!! I'm so glad you found the program at such a great deal!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 23, 2009)

We will see. I am non stop on the go.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 25, 2009)

Current Project






Not so good but playing with it a bit.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey! There's bunnies in them there fields!!! 



Great pic!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 25, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Hey! There's bunnies in them there fields!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Great pic!



Thank you


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 25, 2009)

awwww Apple and Ringo look like they are kissing


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 25, 2009)

Love it!

I'm guessing Dallas isn't in there yet because you've finally accepted that he must come to me? Right? :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 25, 2009)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Love it!
> 
> I'm guessing Dallas isn't in there yet because you've finally accepted that he must come to me? Right? :biggrin2:


Look carefully.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Feb 25, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Love it!
> ...



NOOOOOOO! I see him now! I guess he matched Chibi so well that I thought it was just a long angle of Chibi....


You tease!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2009)

So I went to an adoption event and showed them some of what I had done. They asked me if I could do some for the rescue....

Surfer


----------



## Becca (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow! Those pics are really good!!!!!!!!

Well done


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2009)

*Becca wrote: *


> Wow! Those pics are really good!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well done


Thank you I am having fun.:coolness:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 1, 2009)

Not meaning to hijack your thread, but your last picture reminded me of one that I made of Sparky:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2009)

LOVE IT!


----------

